# hyperlink and MAC



## suzzzenn

Hi I just switched from a PC to a MAc and am still getting used to the different environment. When using my PC every word in the definitions was hyperlinked and I could click on any word and it would bring me to that definition. With my mac that doesn't happen. This means that I have to retype any words I don't know into the search box. (The hyperlink feature made me so lazy!!) Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola Suzzzenn,
From one Mac user to another...I'm on OS10.2.8, using Firefox,
and I just tried clicking randomly on words in a definition. They are not blue and underscored, but YES!!  They are hyperlinked.

Give it a try.  Let me know if you have difficulties, and we can compare notes.

Here is a specific example of what I did:

1. Selected EN=>SP dictionary
2. typed "perro"
3. received this page:  http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=perro
4. clicked on the word 'callejero' in this--


> I _m,f_ dog
> *perro callejero,* stray dog


Got this screen:



> *callejero,-a*
> I _m_ _(guía de una ciudad)_ street directory
> II _adjetivo_ street
> *un puesto callejero,* street stall
> *una pelea callejera,* a street fight
> _(animal)_ alley



Next, I clicked on 'pelea' and got...



> *pelea* _f_
> *1* _(lucha)_ fight
> *2* _(discusión)_ row, quarrel: *siempre está* *buscando pelea,* he's always trying to pick a quarrel


regards,
Cuchu


----------



## suzzzenn

Hi Cuchu, 

Thanks for your response. The problem must be on my end. The hyperlink feature doesn't work for me at all. Since my computer is new, I have the new operating system 10.4.4. I wonder if I accidently chose a setting  or clicked in some menu box that is preventing hyperlinks. Any ideas are welcome. 

Susan


----------



## cuchuflete

Susan,
It may be an OS/browser combination that is giving you fits.
I know of no configuration or setting that would affect this.
Feel free to PM your toolkit specs...browser and version/release, etc.  We can try to diagnose it.

You might also check with some other Mac users with more up-to-date versions of the OS.  Try DDT and Lauranazario.

un saludo,
Cuchu


----------



## lsp

10.4.5 here - it works in Firefox but not in Safari (like so many things these days).


----------



## suzzzenn

Ok, Thanks, I have Safari. That's annoying. 

ISP, what else doesn't work with Safari? I am finding the MAC very glitchy! One thing that really annoys me is that Word for MAC doesn't have a Spanish Grammar checker, but Word for PC has had a wonderful version for many years. Do any of you know of a Spanish grammar/spell check tool that I can use with the MAC?

Susan


----------



## cuchuflete

suzzzenn said:
			
		

> Ok, Thanks, I have Safari. That's annoying.
> 
> ISP, what else doesn't work with Safari? I am finding the MAC very glitchy! One thing that really annoys me is that Word for MAC doesn't have a Spanish Grammar checker, but Word for PC has had a wonderful version for many years. Do any of you know of a Spanish grammar/spell check tool that I can use with the MAC?
> 
> Susan



Susan,
Safari is slow and underfeatured compared with FF.  So is IE.
FF is free.  Word absolutely does have spell checking in all the languages you could possibly need.  I used Word for Mac this morning to spell check an SP document.

cheers,
cuchu


----------



## cuchuflete

I really, reallllly hate to say anything good about the evil empire... but




> •  Microsoft proofing tools   Proofing tools provide the spelling and grammar checkers you need to create and edit documents in different languages when using Office programs. All language versions of Microsoft Office 2004 come with proofing tools for the following languages:
> English (all), French (all), Spanish, Italian, Japanese, Norwegian, German, Danish, Swedish, Portuguese (all), Finnish, and Dutch. Proofing tools and dictionaries for these languages are installed by default with Microsoft Office 2004 in the Shared Application folder in the Microsoft Office 2004 folder on your hard disk


----------



## suzzzenn

Word for MAC has spell check in Spanish but no grammar check. I make more grammar errors than spelling in Spanish. I liked how the PC version picked up mistakes in gender and number that I missed! I called the Word for Mac support line and they don't have a Spanish grammar checker even though they have grammar checkers in  German, French, Swedish, etc... As I said my PC version has it. For some reason the MAC version left it out. It find that so odd because Spanish is a major world language!  

I'll look into using firefox as my browser instead of Safari. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## lsp

suzzzenn said:
			
		

> Ok, Thanks, I have Safari. That's annoying.
> 
> ISP, what else doesn't work with Safari? I am finding the MAC very glitchy! One thing that really annoys me is that Word for MAC doesn't have a Spanish Grammar checker, but Word for PC has had a wonderful version for many years. Do any of you know of a Spanish grammar/spell check tool that I can use with the MAC?
> 
> Susan


I have found several very popular shopping sites (I don't think I can mention them here) don't support Safari, and acknowledge it now on their homepages when you try to go there with Safari. Lots of little plug-ins and extras you find here and there scattered around the www don't work either, and almost always do with Firefox. Otherwise I have no glitches with MAC (I hate Entourage compared to Outlook but that's not a glitch). I can't help too much with Spanish tools, sorry to say.


----------



## mkellogg

Yes, I'm sorry, but I've only been able to make the words clickable in Firefox and Windows-IE.  

Mike


----------

